
Breaking the Zimmermann Telegram - tony-allan
https://medium.com/lapsed-historian/breaking-the-zimmermann-telegram-b34ed1d73614
======
ColinWright
In case the author reads this, and in case it's possible to edit the text,
there's a typo here:

    
    
      > ... outlined both what
      > they new for certain ...
            ^^^^^
    

There are other places that could use some careful copy-editing. Even so, it's
an excellent read.

